# Questions about buying a Roubaix



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

I currently ride a Tommaso Monza which I bought _online_. It's served me well (especially for the price!), but 3 years and a dozen or so centuries later, I'm getting the itch to upgrade.

I currently have my eyes set on a Roubaix SL4 Expert (though I'll probably wait to see what the 2014 Roubaixs have to offer before pulling the trigger). Being that this is the first "high-end" bike I'll be buying _in-person_, I have some questions about the process:

*1. What types of customization are included as part of the price?* For example:

Will they measure my "sit bone" to assure a proper fitted saddle?
Will I be able to choose a shorter/longer/steeper/etc stem?
(Or are these things "fixed" as part of the frame size, and I'd have to spend extra to buy new/additional ones?)

*2. Upgrade Options?*
The one thing that bugs me is Specialized skimped on the cassette and chain. Do they typically have some sort of upgrade option where they will swap these out with Ultegras for less than it would cost if i were to buy it on my own? 

Or should I just buy the Ultegra chain&cassette from chainreactioncycles, and try to sell the stock ones on craigslist? (...maybe the wheels for that matter too.)

*3. How much should I expect to pay compared to MSRP?* 
(10%-15% less? 20%?)


Sorry if these are newbie questions, but as someone who avoids salesmen like the plague, I really appreciate the advice and what to expect! 

Thanks!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

1. If you're doing a "dollar for dollar" swap, some shops will swap saddles. If your Specialized dealer has that Body Geometry squishy butt measuring thing, they'll do it for nothing. Just don't expect FULL bike fittings for free.

Stem swaps are usually an issue of "what they have in a box". It's unreasonable to expect them to swap an OEM stem with an aftermarket model or even another Speciailzed stem because OEM stems don't sell that well and your shop likely doesn't stock a full range of Specialized stems. It's oh so common for cyclists to have a few stems in a spare parts box from dialing in their fit. If that's what you need to do, I highly suggest you shop eBay because there's always something cheap in the size and angle you're looking for.

If you were to spend the extra money and purchase a fitting session along with the bike, you might be able to negotiate a free stem swap within the service. The shop makes a bike sale and you walk out happy so it might be worth the loss in revenue to the shop.

2. Chains and cassettes are high wear items and nobody can tell that their drivetrain wore out sooner because they had X on it. Save the money and ride what comes with the bike. Come time to replace it, then install the Ultegra.

3. Bike shops aren't car dealerships and most walk a fine financial line. Maybe you can get a deal on last year's model but please don't try to bargain a bike shop out of a living. Best you can do is tell shop X that shop Y is selling the same bike for less-can you match it? How about giving me the stem length I want if I pay YOUR price?


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

I first want to say; _*Go to the shop*_. Talk to the salesman, talk to the fitter. 100% of these questions could be answered there and you start to develop a relationship with them. 

I purchased a 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert earlier this year.

1 a. If your shop offers a BG Fit (and you purchase it), then saddle fit will be one of several items that the fitter will go over with you. If a new saddle is recommended, they will first try to find one that is the same price as stock. Any cost difference will be taken (or rewarded) at the register. 
If you DO NOT do a BG Fit, talk to the fitter and ask how much a saddle fitting would cost.

1 b. Any shop that is worth a **** that does even a basic fitting should provide you with a stem that fits you. It may not "match" the one that came on the bike, but they will provide you with one.

2. Like the post above states, these are wear items. Ride the hell out of them the rest of this season and purchase the full Ultegra next year. If you really want to "upgrade" see below.

3. MSRP on this bike is $3800. The shop will likely have a lower sticker price (i.e. $3600). Since it is a 2013, it may be on an even better sale. 
I purchased mine during a pretty good sale. The price on the bike was $3300. 
If the sticker price is more than you really want to spend see if you can get the Ultegra chain and cassette thrown in or at least discounted.
I have not changed these items on bike and do not envision doing so until late this year or early next. I have far fewer miles on it that I would like, but I have had zero issues.


----------



## Steve66 (Aug 4, 2013)

I just wanted to weigh in with my recent experience of buying a Roubaix SL4 Expert. I decided at the beginning of the summer that it was time to upgrade from my 1999 GT ZR-3000...it didn't owe me anything after 14 years of service. I started to look at options and really liked the Roubaix line.

I went to my LBS (Cycle Loft in Burlington MA) and spent about an hour with a great guy, talking about the differences in the Roubaix model lines, component groups, my style of riding, what I was looking for, etc. He went so far as to do a preliminary fit on an Expert to determine frame size, etc. We determined that a 56cm was the right size for me. He said he could get me a 5% discount on their price, which would have brought it down to about $3400. I went home to think about all the options and examine my budget.

This is where it got interesting: The next day, I happened to talk with a co-worker about my bike search and he mentioned that his brother had recently gotten a "really expensive Specialized" road bike but was then in a car accident (not on the bike). He ended up with some disc issues in his neck which prevented him for riding. Anyway, come to find out he had the Roubaix SL4 Expert in a 56! He had only logged about 50 miles on it and it was in perfect condition. He was selling the bike, shoes, cleats, computer, everything for $2600. I inspected every inch with a flashlight looking for scratches, evidence of a crash...nothing, not even any dust. I called my LBS, explained the situation (I didn't want to look like I had abused their time) - they completely understood and said it was too good of a deal for me to pass up. With all the extras included, everything would have come to about $4500.

I took it in to my LBS for a fitting (BG FIT) a couple days later and they did an awesome job. Swapped out the stem for a longer one (no cost, straight swap), they even made some minor adjustments to the derailleurs and brakes without cost. I've logged about 450 miles on it in the last 3 weeks and it is a fantastic bike - absolutely no complaints. I could see a chain or cassette upgrade next summer, maybe wheels at some point, but this is one great ride.

So...bottom line is that you should be on the lookout for a good deal. Carbon frames require extra diligence to make sure there are no issues. Good luck!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree with what others have said, check out your LBS and ask them these questions. Mine? They did very little...as a matter of fact, they didnt even tune the bike properly, it took quite a few adjustments on my part to get things running well. Now, I got the bike brand new for $700 off...so I was willing to live with a few things.

I landed up with a 105 Tarmac and like you, I didn't like the crummy chain. With the $$ I saved, I bought an Ultegra cassette, Ultegra chain and a new set of wheels to replace the heavy stockers. Shaved nearly a fully lb off the bike doing that. Took the stock 105 cassette and used it on my trainer wheel.

The stock seat (Romin) fit me well so thankfully I didn't have to buy another but I'm sure my LBS wouldn't have helped me out in that situation.

I just went into my purchase knowing I didn't like everything on the bike. The wheels, chain and stock handlebars had to go. I also replaced the crummy FSA crank gearset with Praxis.

I'm well under $3500 for my bike and I feel I'm pretty dialed in with a nice setup that I'm happy with.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Tranzition said:


> I currently ride a Tommaso Monza which I bought _online_. It's served me well (especially for the price!), but 3 years and a dozen or so centuries later, I'm getting the itch to upgrade.
> 
> I currently have my eyes set on a Roubaix SL4 Expert (though I'll probably wait to see what the 2014 Roubaixs have to offer before pulling the trigger). Being that this is the first "high-end" bike I'll be buying _in-person_, I have some questions about the process:
> 
> ...


1. A good specialized dealer should have the sit bone measuring tool. Your LBS would probably include their basic fit with the purchase of the bike. The stem, I would expect they can swap for free, not sure about the saddle though.

2. Start riding... is a few little grams worth the money? Save that money for wheels.

3. Not much, maybe 10% max, if you're lucky.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

1. My LBS (Specialized and Trek dealer) includes a basic bike fitting for new bike purchases that covered saddle, handlebar, and cleat positioning, and guarantees their fit for 12 months (they encourage people to return to tweak as necessary). I spent close to 3 hours for this initial fit. They measured my sit bones with the "ass-o-meter" but we determined the stock saddle was good enough for my needs. They swapped out the stem with a shorter one and included more spacers since I needed a more relaxed fit.

2. This is where I was surprised with my LBS. They actually talked me out of upgrading other components (e.g. SRAM Apex to Rival, tires). Like the others, they just recommended I "ride the hell out of it" until it was time to replace them. Made sense for me, though, since I was an absolute newbie to road cycling. They'd have given me a discount for upgrades, but they said my money would see better use for other things (e.g. water bottles, lights, helmet, etc)

3. With Specialized, this is tough. Most of the time, it's very close to, if not exactly, MSRP (especially for current model year products). All the Specialized dealers in my region (Northern California) had the exact same price for the bikes I wanted. The only ones that were cheaper were either demo bikes or clearance bikes. The only "extra" they really throw is a 10%-15% discount on any other purchase (probably standard practice for most?). Never hurts to ask, though.


----------



## riooso (Aug 23, 2013)

If you, can wait till 2014 models come out. There are some improvements like all internally routed cables in 2014. I bought a Roubaix Comp Compact and it is a very nice bike. I enjoy it for ride quality and everyting works as advertised. 

That being said, I woukd think that one needs to start by comparing what Specialized offers against other bikes out there. I found Specialized offered really good value for the price. Without getting into what frame is better than another frame. A Trek, with generally, the same specs, cost hundreds more. It is just going to be what you want and value.


----------



## DrJeff (Sep 3, 2013)

Don't buy upgrades; ride up grades. - Eddy Merckx


----------

